

The Unbearable Inevitability of Being Android, 1995 - pohl
http://counternotions.com/2010/12/28/the-unbearable-inevitability-of-being-android-1995

======
doron
"What happens when one company ties its market destiny to another’s rate of
innovation? The movie “One OS, Many Partners” that we’ve seen before in Wintel
theaters didn’t have a happy ending."

Except for the proliferation of cheap unimaginative grey PC boxes, all over
the world. In my life time, yeah. no happy ending.

~~~
iwwr
_Except for the proliferation of cheap unimaginative grey PC boxes, all over
the world. In my life time, yeah. no happy ending._

You mean those cheap, upgradeable machines with interchangeable parts which DO
come in many colors if you want them? Those same machines would double in
performance every 18 months (24 months now), they were and still are
wonderful.

